# New



## 27butterfly (Apr 9, 2013)

I am new to the goat world. My son will be in FFA next year and am looking into my other son getting into 4H. Any info on getting started?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Best way is to call your local 4H Agent. She/he will work for your counties cooperative extension office. Tell them what you are looking at project wise.and what you want to do and they will help you find people and point you in the right direction.


----------

